# Its 30, June 2017 and I am talking about Yamaha snow blowers, gee whiz!



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Greetings fellow board members,

I have been doing more research regarding the Yamaha YS1028J and the YT1332EJ snow blowers. The gasoline engine is a MZ300 with electric start and manual recoil start as a back up and the MZ360 is electric start with manual recoil start as a back up is used in the YT1332EJ

The MZ300 engine is listed as a 10 horsepower gasoline engine with 298 CC displacement.
Using the conversion from Kilowatts to Horsepower gives us 9.38 horsepower for the 1028J. 

TheMZ360 is listed as a 13 horsepower gasoline engine with 358 CC displacement. 
Using the conversion from Kilowatts to horsepower gives us 10.19 horsepower for the YT1332EJ.

As I live at 1,140 feet above sea level I have to assume I am going to lose some power due to the altitude in any case. I am wondering how much power loss would occur even with premium fuel?


So in looking at the MZ300 we have:

Yamaha MZ300:

296 CC displacement 

Maximum power (net) 7.0 Kilowatts (9.5PS) at 3,600 RPM

Rated power 6.3 Kilowatts (net) 5.8 Kilowatts( 7.8 HP) at 2,400 RPM 

Maximum Torque (net) 20.3 Nm 15ft.lbf) at 2400 RPM


Yamaha MZ360:

357 CC Displacement 

Maximum power (net) 7.6 Kilowatts (10.4PS) at 3,600 RPM

Rated Power (net) 6.3 Kilowatts (8.4PS) at 2,400 RPM

Maximum Torque (net) 23.9 Nm lbf at 2,400 RPM

============================================================

So in using the generally accepted conversion factor for power loss of 3 percent the MZ300 at 1,140 feet above sea level with the 2,400 RPM 7.8 horsepower engine rating gives us:

7.80 * .03 = .234 in horsepower loss for the MZ300 at 1,140 feet above sea level 

7.8 - .234= 7.57 rounded higher


For the YT1332EJ:

at 2400 RPM
8.4 *.03= .68 in horsepower loss for the MZ360 at 1,140 feet above mean sea level gives us a net horsepower of 7.72 horsepower at 2,400 RPM

I do not know what the high idle and low idle RPM settings on these engines are for the snow blowers as yet so I have to find out.

Its certainly fun to examine this for sure.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The YS1028J engine does NOT have a pull start as a back up, only 12v key turn electric start....unless it is hidden behind the engine cover. As for loss of power, I would think that you could install a slightly larger jet to make up for the elevation (just a thought). You're not alone, I'm talking and thinking Honda and Yamaha snowblower throughout the year........:blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm at about 6,000 ft elevation and for most small engines, I don't rejet the carb and they run fine.
I don't know of any manufacturer who recommends a high altitude kit below 4,500 ft.

I would not worry about it at your elevation.

When i live higher up in the mountains a few years back at 7,800 and 10,000 ft, I certainly did make adjustments.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Yup, I certainly feel a lot better and more comfortable talking about snow in the warm months.

Larry Kelly told me both the YS1028J and the YT1332EJ had pull starts as a back up so apparently its hiding on you YSHS fan


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

leonz said:


> Yup, I certainly feel a lot better and more comfortable talking about snow in the warm months.
> 
> Larry Kelly told me both the YS1028J and the YT1332EJ had pull starts as a back up so apparently its hiding on you YSHS fan


I will recheck it tonight, and get back to you......


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ya , it was in the nineties today in the sun and I'm in the driveway working on a honda hs828 fooling around with the stupid foot pedal for a couple hours and removed augers and bucket cause it needs a new$15 impeller bearing.

i guess this is better than working in sub freezing conditions. listening to old beatles records and drinking Corona when i was done.

IT"S THE LIFE! we have chosen.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

As Speedy Gonzalez would say;

Andale!, Andale!, Andale,! Arriba!, Arriba! Arriba!!!! time to slice more lime for the Corona before we do more snow blower surgery.

I hope I can buy the Yamaha I need before winter comes.


I love that mouse!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

leonz said:


> Larry Kelly told me both the YS1028J and the YT1332EJ had pull starts as a back up so apparently its hiding on you YSHS fan


I'm afraid that Larry Kelly is wrong. According to the Yamaha Canada website the only model that has backup recoil start besides electric start is the YT624(you can see the recoil on the pictures), the YS1028 and YT1332 are fitted with electric start only. I double checked my YS1028 and it has no backup recoil start, the engines on the 1028 is completely enclosed.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I was also going through the owners manual and there is no mention as to recoil start either. What I did find though was a section that states that the engine is designed to run good up to 4000ft elevation, after that it may need a high altitude carburetor kit. So at 1140ft you'll be fine.


----------

